# job seekers allowance and means test



## sooty (14 Mar 2020)

Hi - my daughter has been working in a creche which has been temporarily closed due to Covid 19.  They have been advised they will not get paid.   She does not have 2 years PRSI to quality for Job Seekers Benefit but can apply for Job Seekers Allowance.     She lives at home with just 1 parent working but the means test would suggest  that we exceed the allowance - will she even qualify for E40.00?

Thanks

Sooty


----------



## fairy1 (14 Mar 2020)

What age is she?


----------



## sooty (15 Mar 2020)

22


----------



## Ndiddy (25 Mar 2020)

They have just announced state support for crèche and crèche workers


----------

